# toro ignition



## muddriller (Dec 26, 2009)

I have been given a nonrunning toro T3000D generator. I have no spark. I have pulled the flywheel off. There are no points. I just cleaned up the surface of the magnet and the exciter coil. Still no spark. I am unable to find any resistance specs for this coil, and the parts are no longer available for this unit. Is there a work around for my problem? Can I substitute parts from another model?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

you say you have cleaned up the exciter coil to test this type of set up you do not need restance specs you need a peak voltage meter are you shore it has a exciter coil and not a all in one coil? if it has a exciter coil you will also need a cdi unit / ignition coil the cdi unit may be external of the engines as on some honda engines you may also have a pulse coil for the timeing

common specks will be

exciter coil 100-150v peak voltage 

cdi / ignition coil 15kv min open circuit peak voltage( spark plud lead disconected from plug ) apox 7kv peak voltage when conected to a nown good plug

pulse coil .07v or above peak voltage

*you can not use a normal multimeter for this*
the only other way to test is take it to a repair shop with ignition analyser to test the ignition off the engine we use a mec-o-tronic model 79 for this

hope this helps

bill


----------



## muddriller (Dec 26, 2009)

*coil*

Thanks Bill, I believe that my coil is an "all in one" unit. I didn't know what to call it. What do I need to test peak voltage if I can't use my multi meter? I really appreciate your help.

Todd


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have the model and serial number off your generator?

Looking at some IPL's it appears to have a separate trigger unit. These fail more often then the coils do, and likely an aftermarket unit would be worth a try, as they are not that expensive. Your generator was most likely made by Suzuki for Toro.


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

muddriller said:


> Thanks Bill, I believe that my coil is an "all in one" unit. I didn't know what to call it. What do I need to test peak voltage if I can't use my multi meter? I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Todd


you need a peak voltage tester that will read up to 25kv peak
imrie 625 / 630 is one type that come to mind i use a ignitionmate this has led bar graphs for the diffant settings do a search for peak voltage ignition testers

if you have a seperat igniter as 30 year tech has said then replace this first as they do fail more then the coil it's self

bill


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a 1985,so I doubt it's a Suzuki. Looks like either an old Briggs or Tecumseh,and there doesn't appear to be anything but the stator for spark. I checked both Toro and Partstree,and he's right,there is nothing but a few bolts and other small parts available. Here's a parts pic of the stator. Other then a good used one buried in a bone yard somewhere,I think you may be out of luck if it's bad.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...SN+5000001-5999999)&dn=3312_636-2_636007-0007


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

golftech said:


> It's a 1985,so I doubt it's a Suzuki. Looks like either an old Briggs or Tecumseh,and there doesn't appear to be anything but the stator for spark. I checked both Toro and Partstree,and he's right,there is nothing but a few bolts and other small parts available. Here's a parts pic of the stator. Other then a good used one buried in a bone yard somewhere,I think you may be out of luck if it's bad.
> http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=...SN+5000001-5999999)&dn=3312_636-2_636007-0007


How in the world do you know it's a 1985 model???

Regardless T3000D units were manufactured from 1984 to 1987 and *ALL* show to be a Suzuki built unit. Go back an look at the IPL you posted, it could possibly be confused with a Robin, Subaru or Honda engine, but not a Briggs or Tecumseh. Then take a look at the control panel page of the IPL, that's where the trigger is shown.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry! I stand corrected on all counts. But also regardless, besides possibly being able to pin-point his problem,who's right and who's wrong is redundant. Parts are no longer available for this unit. So even though he may know what part is bad,where is he going to find it,other then at a boneyard as I suggested?? That's the question no one may have a different answer for.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

golftech said:


> Sorry! I stand corrected on all counts. But also regardless, besides possibly being able to pin-point his problem,who's right and who's wrong is redundant. Parts are no longer available for this unit. So even though he may know what part is bad,where is he going to find it,other then at a boneyard as I suggested?? That's the question no one may have a different answer for.


Sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way golftech, I just could not figure out how you determined the year model. I am somewhat familiar with Toro products having sold and serviced them since the 70's.

If the coil is good, then an inexpensive aftermarket trigger may work, and they are readily available. 

Whose right or wrong is not as important as getting the correct information when trying to track down old and possibly obsolete parts. 
With the serial number from the unit, we could possibly tell what type of ignition system his unit actually has.

Parts are no longer available from Toro, but may still be available from Suzuki if someone wanted to explore that possibility. 

However they may not be cost effective options, and if your looking for one in a bone yard, you can extend your search to include Suzuki units as well.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

When I said 85,I knew they were made between 84 and 87. I picked the mid-year(s) model for no particular reason other then they were all the same,so year actually made no difference. It would have been better I suppose if I'd said 84-87. The "trigger", also referred to as an ignitor,is also used on ClubCar engines,which are Kawasakis. I don't know if it would work,but it might be worth investigating. Spark is spark.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have used Rotary aftermarket units with very good success on a variety of both 2 and 4 cycle engines, including Briggs, Kawasaki, Kohler, Suzuki, and Robin engines, to name a few. Either the Nova module # 8786 or their # 9334 trigger, both work well for many applications. They run around $17.00

These generators also show to have a low oil shutdown switch, which should be isolated from the circuit to eliminate this as a possible issue. A service manual can be downloaded at the Toro website.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Oops,don't want the ignitor for the Kawi then. Much more.About $75.
Yep,right about the shutdown switch. Unplug it and then check for spark. It should be a wire to the switch,mounted on the lower part of the block.


----------



## muddriller (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the information guys. I am unable to find a serial number on the motor or on the generator. I did find a number stamped into the engine block. It is SE 301-002529. On the coil/ignition unit I found the following numbers FF1018 and directly under this ZH3841. The coil unit has 3 wires and the high tension spark plug lead coming out from it. I have plenty of oil in the engine and I tried for spark with the oil wire unplugged. I also unplugged the two wires going up to the on/off switch. Still no spark. I put my multi meter on ohms and put the switch in the on position but don't get continuity thru the switch. I don't get any reading back thru the coil either. My guess was that if these 3 wires were unhooked the coil should still fire the plug as these would just ground the coil if low on oil or switched off. Thanks for your effort!


todd


----------



## muddriller (Dec 26, 2009)

*part numbers*

Hi fellows: I have tried to search for the part numbers I listed in the post above on the website of Partstree. I had no luck even finding the engine manufacturer. If I can't find parts I would like to at least repower the generator. Any advice on similar size engines?

Thanks


----------



## 02honda (Jan 12, 2010)

billsmowers said:


> you say you have cleaned up the exciter coil to test this type of set up you do not need restance specs you need a peak voltage meter are you shore it has a exciter coil and not a all in one coil? if it has a exciter coil you will also need a cdi unit / ignition coil the cdi unit may be external of the engines as on some honda engines you may also have a pulse coil for the timeing
> 
> common specks will be
> 
> ...


 Hi I am a new user you mentoined you use a mec-o-tronic model 79. I have one to I havent used it in a long time. The manual is lost now would you be able to post a copy for me. I would like to be able to use my tester again thanks Jim


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

02honda said:


> Hi I am a new user you mentoined you use a mec-o-tronic model 79. I have one to I havent used it in a long time. The manual is lost now would you be able to post a copy for me. I would like to be able to use my tester again thanks Jim


hi if you go to mec-o-tronic website you can buy a copy i think the last copy they made was 1997 so not that new as they no longer make this tester by the way there is no info for honda in the manual sorry i can not send you a copy i live in the uk

bill


----------

